
A Unified Theory of Randomness - amaks
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20160802-unified_theory_of_randomness/
======
macawfish
Quanta is by far my favorite science publication... They have a podcast too,
which has kept me awake for hours and hours of driving! The articles always
contain enough details to engage people who have some math or science
knowledge, but who weren't necessarily familiar with the subject matter.

